# Endometriosis and other links...........



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thought this might be of interest to some of you. It was taken from the Endometriosis Sourcebook:"The reported association with lupus, atopic diseases, thyroid disease, especially Hashimoto's thyroiditis(an autoimmune disease), mitral valve prolapse, problems wtith Candida albicans, and a susceptibility to chronic fatigue immune dysfunction syndrome (CFIDS) or fibromyalgia, are clues that much more is going on, at least in the most problematic form of endometriosis." (There are also mentions of bladder and bowel problems and allergies in these chapters-13-16). "The various associations for these groups have noted the overlapping nature of these problems." "Allergy symptoms range from central nervous system problems such as tension, fatigue, headaches, depression, inability to concentrate, gastrointestinal, respiratory, muscularskelatal, genitourinary, cardiovascular; and skin, ear, eyes, nose, and throat problems.""The findings that certain pollutants can cause endometriosis in rhesus monkeys (done ### the Medical College of Wisconsin), may help us understand this link. The toxicology literature is filled with examples of how pollutants such as dioxin appear to act as hormones in the body and at the same time disturb immune response. There are at least 23 chemical families of pollutants, like dioxins and PCB's that have known ability to disrupt the endocrine system according to a consensus statement issued by scientists gathered at a conference on "Endocrine Disrupters in the Environment", held in July 1991."I guess I was struck by this because I was diagnosed with Endo and live in an area where there were high PCB's found. I also fit the profile of symptoms, i.e...mitral valve insufficiency, candida, allergies, etc. Since you don't know whether you have Endo unless an exploratory lap is done, there are probably plenty of Fibroers that are unaware that they have it. Very painful periods- and PMS symptoms may be clues that you may. However, I caution anybody about finding out per laporoscopy unless it is severe. Thinking my painful rectal spasms with stooling were possibly caused by endo on the bowel, I had my affected uterus and ovary removed. Granted, they could have been the culprit, but the symptoms came back. The real culprit was apparently Candida, as it responded with a low sugar diet and an antifungal. I can't help but think that it would have been so much easier to check and treat for the yeast infection first. ------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just bumping this to the top for you Lajada. ------------------


----------

